# Neverwinter Nights: ENworld Guild (Recruitment in process!)



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

This is an off shot of the Hordes of the Underdark thread.

On about page three of the thread LightPhoenix and me got to talking about how there should be a guild for ENworld.  I haven't done anything any research in to it but is there any desire for an ENworld Guild?

Please note this isn’t an official branch of ENworld...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 10, 2004)

It might get me to actually try MP NWN, since it would be like playing with people I know.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 10, 2004)

Way back when NWN first came out, I played online in a campaign Lazybones ran... in fact I think I was part of his very first group.  Unfortunately school started requiring me to actually do work and eventually couldn't make it any more.  But the main reason I started playing was because Lazybones looked here for players first, and I knew he was a good guy from his posts here.  The point being, there's less of a problem with online play, for me anyway, if I know people are from here - as a whole I just trust people from here not to be idiots.  Well... most people. 

The other reason I think it would be a good idea is because it just makes sense.  ENWorld is a huge website dedicated to roleplaying, and D&D, and it only makes sense that we have a NWN guild.

Like I said in the other thread, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jan 10, 2004)

I would be interested if I had a high-speed internet connection.  As it is, I only have 56k dialup.

Ah well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

DJ, Well I'm on dial-up also...  I can't imagine NWN needing a huge connection but I've been wrong.

Has anyone with dial-up tried playing NWN online?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 10, 2004)

I have dialup also. I played a coulple times online, with some success. It was fun, but I stopped because I didnt know anyone that was playing. An ENW NWN guild might be interesting.

Peace


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 11, 2004)

An Enworld guild would be kewl! As others have said, playing a game with people you 'know' is more fun...


----------



## KenM (Jan 11, 2004)

I like this idea. I heard that you can play NWN online with dialup fine, but I would not try to host a game.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 12, 2004)

I might be interested, assuming the game's schedule doesn't conflict with any RL obligations.


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 12, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Way back when NWN first came out, I played online in a campaign Lazybones ran... in fact I think I was part of his very first group.



Yeah, I remember Willo and his compulsive public nudity...  Heh, that campaign is still going, 18 months later (although I've had maybe 50 players come and go since then).  When I started I recruited some players here, but now I run most of my games at www.neverwinterconnections.com, a great scheduling site to help matchmake DMs and players.  

P.S. A number of my players have been on dialup, and while you get the occasional lag spike it's generally all right as long as the server is of moderate size (6-8 players).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 12, 2004)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember Willo and his compulsive public nudity... Heh, that campaign is still going, 18 months later (although I've had maybe 50 players come and go since then). When I started I recruited some players here, but now I run most of my games at www.neverwinterconnections.com, a great scheduling site to help matchmake DMs and players.
> 
> P.S. A number of my players have been on dialup, and while you get the occasional lag spike it's generally all right as long as the server is of moderate size (6-8 players).



Mmmm, public nudity... 

I don't think there would have to be a set schedule of games, unless someone wanted to run one.  I think just having ENWorld represented in the NWN community is good.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 12, 2004)

So is someone willing to set it up?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll set it up now.

[EDIT]

And it's set up.  The name is... surprise!  ENWorld!   

You can view the guild here: http://nwn.bioware.com/guilds_registry/viewguild.html?gid=7020.

You can join the guild by going here: http://nwn.bioware.com/guilds_registry/index.html.  I believe you can be a member of more than one guild, so if you already have a membership, it shouldn't be a problem.

Finally, if there are any suggestions, feel free to let me know, either at my e-mail addy, on here, or on the guild message boards.


----------



## KenM (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, I requested to join. I have the same screen name on the Bioware fourms that I do on ENWorld.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 13, 2004)

Sent a join request (Hawkstrike6, my alias in other places).  I may drop in this weekend to see if anyone is playing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

Also sent a join request, although I'm currently playing through Shadows and HotU, so it'll be a while before I'm online much.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 13, 2004)

Tallarn -- how do you like Shadows and HotU?  I'm tempted to pick them up -- I was disappointed with NWN itself (I'm a single-player gamer), but hear they're better.  I've worn out ToEE for the time being, and am looking for some new gaming action, and I think its either the NWN expansions or SW: KotOR.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 13, 2004)

Also requested access. I like SoU and HoO a lot.. they are far better developed single player stories and the extra content and options rock!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 14, 2004)

SoU and HotU are _miles_ above the original NWN campaign.


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 14, 2004)

I found that the original NWN campaign was a bit boring, never got far past lvl.3, i was overcome with sleepyness ;-)
Now the SOU is interesting from the start...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I'm really enjoying SoU at the moment. The story is very interesting, the locations a bit more varied - and everything makes sense, which is nice. Some of the new powers and abilities are excellent (I like my Destruction and Sun domain combination!) and being able to manipulate your henchmen's equipment is a godsend (help! I can't carry this much weight! Oh, you can...excellent.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm probably different than the rest as I like the original campaign but I haven’t finished it.  (I preordered the game also)  They new campaign I have not played but I do have them.   The additions make it well worthwhile.  (PrC and Epic levels)

I have also requested access to the guild.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, you've convinced me to pick up the expansions and give NWN another try.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

OS cool, also don't forget their are tons of homemade modules to try, not all are awesome but these are a good place to start.

Hall of Fame


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

OS cool, also don't forget their are tons of homemade modules to try, not all are awesome but these are a good place to start.

Hall of Fame


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

OS cool, also don't forget their are tons of homemade modules to try, not all are awesome but these are a good place to start.

Hall of Fame


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I've accepted everyone who has applied as of late last night (EST).  Unfortunately Bioware's site is down right now, so if you requested to join this morning I won't be able to add you until later.

SO... what sort of game is everyone looking to play, and what sort of hours do people have available?  Normally I'd like it if everyone could post this on the guild board so we look at least a bit active , but as it's down right now that's obviously a problem.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 14, 2004)

double post....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I want be able to play till sometime around the end of the month. My gaming PC is down. Motherboard went boom.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 14, 2004)

Weekends, mostly.  I haven't played online yet, so I'm looking for a good intro to MP play -- something fairly simple & episodic.  Heck, I'd try Sunless Citadel.

I'm on CST (currently on temporary duty in AL).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

OS, I've never played online either so I'm not sure what I would suggest.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, NWVault has a ranking of multiplayer modules too, I think.  Let me check out there and get back to you, I have to watch _Angel_ right now.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 15, 2004)

I realy liked the original game. And im having fun with SoU. I just bought and installed HoU.. It looks cool. Im still finishing SoU though. Im in the area where I have to destroy the 10 sheild golems to win my freedom from slavery. Lots of fun. Having a hard time killing the golems with my mage :-( but its fun.

Peace


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll apply but I'll need to reinstall the game. To do that I'll need a new DVD drive, mine died. 

I'll probably have a new one over the weekend. This is a good idea, BTW.

Username:  JC47


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> This is a good idea, BTW.




Yeah probably one of my few.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah probably one of my few.



Ooh, does that mean I get to be your sword?

"LightPhoenix, sword of Brother Shatterstone" has a ring to it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2004)

Alrighty, just letting everyone know that I won't be around to accept people into the guild until Sunday, when I get back from Buffalo.  Ah, sweet sweet love....    I have however given Brother Shatterstone the ability to accept people into the guild and perform all manner of administrative functions, so everything should be fine.

Anyway, I think they best thing to do will be to just pick some of the high-rated multiplayer NWN modules and run them.  However, I am going to need some stats on everyone, so if you could post them on the board at Bioware's site I would really appreciate that, as it will make it easier to try and schedule a game.  Specifically, available times and what version of NWN you're running.  

Also, we're going to need a host server for the game.  If all else fails, I can host, but my computer is below the minimum suggested specs for HotU, and my cable connection has been a little screwy late at night EST.  I'm pretty sure I could host a game though, I suspect it's actually less processor intensive, since the server program doesn't have to render graphics, only the DM client does.  However, I would much prefer it if someone with a faster connection could host, and have me as a backup if necessary.

And just because I feel bad being leader but not hosting, hopefully in a couple of months I'll be able to purchase all the upgrades to my computer that I desire, and I'll definitely be able to host at that point.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> "LightPhoenix, sword of Brother Shatterstone" has a ring to it.



Indeed it does.  

Anyhow, as far as I can tell everyone who has sent an invite has been taken care of.  You do not get an email sent back telling you of your successful addition.  Now if you have sent an invite and haven't been able to get in, please inform me and I'll do a little digging.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 15, 2004)

How does NWN version play into it?  Can someone without, say, HotU play with someone who has it (assuming you aren't running a HotU campaign)?


----------



## Chaz (Jan 15, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Anyway, I think they best thing to do will be to just pick some of the high-rated multiplayer NWN modules and run them.  However, I am going to need some stats on everyone, so if you could post them on the board at Bioware's site I would really appreciate that, as it will make it easier to try and schedule a game.  Specifically, available times and what version of NWN you're running.




I also wonder about version compatablilty. If you have olny base game, but have the latest patches are you ok with games that dont use new set stuff? I think so but im not sure.

Also, as far as the char lev thing... what if we started all new chars that are NWN guild chars? Its just  thought. I know in tabletop games it can be a mess with lots of varried levels/equipt chars.

Peace


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes as long as you’re patched to 1.61.  If you haven't been patching NWN at regular intervals it will take a while for it to finish downloading.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

stupid ENworld...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

stupid navy internet...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Stupid Me....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

I would also be curious of others had any added content or desire to play with added content. and or races.

There is a nice head pack out with additional heads, and of course theirs the Character creator for those who want to play Drow.  

As for the original question, I have characters of all levels and tend to stick to fighter types.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay.. compatibility works like this:

Owners of NWN can play in any module based off NWN content...
Owners of SoU can play in any module based off NWN or SoU content...
Owners of HoU can play in any module based off NWN or HoU...
Owners of NWN, SoU and HoU can play in any module.
[edited to correct my oversights]

The issue really lies in what version of the game the original module template was created on. This is a real issue when it comes to Prestige Classes and addition features like Henchmen management.. We should discuss what the majority of the members run as far as expansions.. everyone is running version 1.61 as far as game version but the expansions make a difference when you design a module.

As far as hacks.. yeah we should decide if we want to use them also since they can change the way a module works or a character looks.. important ground rules to establish.

I've been researching DMing NWN for so long now I know a great deal about it but i haven't found time to run any campaigns... sigh..

Also I think due to our PnP background we probably should consider the Hard Core Rules for any home made mods we would run or develop as a guild since it brings NWN far closer to actual d20 rules.


----------



## KenM (Jan 16, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Okay.. compatibility works like this:
> 
> Owners of NWN can play in any module based off NWN content...
> Owners of SoU can play in any module based off NWN or SoU content...
> Owners of HoU can play in any module based off NWN, SoU or HoU...




  I don't think if you just have HoU and don't have SoU then you can play any SoU stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I don't think if you just have HoU and don't have SoU then you can play any SoU stuff.



I'm honestly unsure but I do know that the PrC do not crossover.

I myself have all the expansions.


ATTENTION TO NEW MEMBERS:  IF YOU ARE IN THE PROCESS OF REQUESTING GUILD ACCESS PLEASE LEAVE A NOTE HERE ALSO.  I ask this cause Bioware does not inform me of new requests but ENworld of course will.  This should limit your wait times considerably.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 16, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I don't think if you just have HoU and don't have SoU then you can play any SoU stuff.




OOps.. sorry.. you're right You can only play HoU and NWN content if you don't have SoU and HoU..


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Good.  Picked up HotU yesterday, and will look for SoU today.

I tend to be partial to rangers, bards, and rogues, though I'll play anything (with a strong dislike of monks and paladins).  I'm tempted to try out a druid/shifter combo, or an arcane archer with the new expansions.

I think using hardcore rules is a must, and starting with low-level chars is also wise.  How does that work for MP?  Do you create & save a character on your own computer, or is there some way to do it online where the character is saved at the guild.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, I sent a join request.  I'd have to re-install the game too (and make room onthe HD to do it, hehe), but it's a cool idea.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 16, 2004)

As I said, I've got both expansion packs, and I'm patched up to the most recent patch.

As an aside, does anyone recommend any downloadable modules? I've been told by Arwink that the Pool of Radiance game is pretty good...any more?


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 16, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I think using hardcore rules is a must, and starting with low-level chars is also wise.  How does that work for MP?  Do you create & save a character on your own computer, or is there some way to do it online where the character is saved at the guild.




There are two methods of saving characters.. local vault and server vault..
Local is saved to your individual computer.. that means that the character is not controlled and irresponsible players could easily levelor add items the characters would not have..

Server vault characters are stored on the PC that serves the game.. so the server ensures they are not tampered with.. the big issue is running a concistent server. I think we will have to agree to not modify our characters, which with this group should be an easy thing to do.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> As an aside, does anyone recommend any downloadable modules? I've been told by Arwink that the Pool of Radiance game is pretty good...any more?




PoR and the Curse of the Azure Bonds modules were both pretty good, and I enjoyed most of the modules based off of old TSR modules so far (Hommlet, for example).

Original modules were the only reason I kept NWN installed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I think using hardcore rules is a must, and starting with low-level chars is also wise.



Fine I guess I’ll just leave my drow elf, half- nymph, half dragon at home… out:



			
				Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> How does that work for MP?  Do you create & save a character on your own computer, or is there some way to do it online where the character is saved at the guild.



Ahhh it can be done both ways I do believe I have not tried though to be honest.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm on travel at the moment, and the weather where I'm at isn't great, so I'm up for an attempt any time this weekend (through 1/19 due to the federal holiday).


----------



## Chaz (Jan 17, 2004)

I havent actualy played in a tabletop game in quite a long time. Im not sure what hard core is exactly. I guess it would be ok. Im used to computer play more now. No good games(live) around me in years.

Peace


----------



## Asmo (Jan 18, 2004)

I have also sent a request to join the Guild.

Asmo


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Trying an experiment hosting a game.  1930 CST now (2030 EST).  Looks for the server labelled ENWorld in the Action section (Sunless Citadel up).  I'll keep the module open an hour or two as an experiment if anyone wants to pop in.

2200 CST: Anyone try it?  I'm shutting down now, but I'll try again at 1900 CST tomorrow.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 18, 2004)

This is a great idea!  

I sent a request to join (NWN account: NWKnight)...

My suggestion would be to find an existing server (I have played on quite a few and could recommend some) and organize/schedule times to meet and play on that server(s).  We could have our own 'adventuring company' so to speak and group our characters on the server.

That would eliminate the need (dependency) on someone in the guild hosting the game...unless that is what is preferred.  

Thanks,

LW


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

LiVeWiRe, your in.   I should have the other request cleaned up soon. 

I agree we might want to look at a dedicated server to run this thing.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Brother Shatterstone!  

In an earlier post in this thread, I think the HCR (HardCore Ruleset) was mentioned as a desired feature for a server.  One of the best HCR servers is known as Narfell.  It is a tough place to adventure and is nigh impossible to solo in...but that's what makes this idea so neat!  We'd have plenty of opportunity to group and adventure together!  

Here are a few links to servers I've played on and enjoyed:

Narfell-http://nwn.black-flag.com _*looks like the site is down right now*_

Dambrath-http://dambrath.com

Legends of Cormyr-http://cormyr.rpgsomething.com

These are the servers I've spent the most time on and Narfell is the only HCR server.  If you want, check out the links and post your thoughts! 

If these servers don't 'make the cut', then there are plenty of others out there...

LW


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 19, 2004)

1830 CST.  Up & running again.  Drop in & try it out (I'll leave it up for two hours or so).

2100 CST.  Wonder what happened?  Nobody saw it, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> 1830 CST.  Up & running again.  Drop in & try it out (I'll leave it up for two hours or so).



I'm not seeing it boss.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

Neither am I.. Looking but not seeing..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Neither am I.. Looking but not seeing..



Well at least now I know it's not me, new to multiplayer in all, in fact if I do join the game I'll be the deaf mute named, obviously, Shatterstone, as I know not a single 2 player command.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay.. I'm going to launch Sunless Citidel in the Story section with the ENWorld tag on it..

Stop in and we'll talk


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

server is up.. I'll keep an eye out until 10pm Eastern.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

trying to help another player in.. brb.

Server is up though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> server is up.. I'll keep an eye out until 10pm Eastern.



I saw you!  Unfortunately I do not have that module.   I guess I need to be downloading some multiplayer modules, huh?


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

All free to download from the NWStratics site.. look under the conversions - single and MP version.. 3e Adventure series,

http://nwvault.ign.com/Files/module...ConversionSingle Player or Multiplayer2.shtml


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Drat.  I had it up & running (did anyone see my IP on the guild list?) -- wonder why it wasn't showing?  Must be some trick I don't know about


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Drat.  I had it up & running (did anyone see my IP on the guild list?) -- wonder why it wasn't showing?  Must be some trick I don't know about




Are you running a firewall at home.. like a linksys router? That will stop the program from broadcasting unless you either filter the ports or open your system as DMZ host. Most people have that problem when trying to start and run a server.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably the service -- I'm using a hotel's ISP, and I don't know what they're running.  I could see my IP in the NWN guilds section, though.

I tried entering some MP games, but kept finding "uber-l33t" commandos maxxed out with everything in the book; my poor 1st level char couldn't compete -- or I didn't have the right *.haks installed to play.  I'd like to see this get off the ground to make the effort worthwhile.

Edit: Maybe I should try posting the IP address here so you can direct connect?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone want to try again this weekend?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Anyone want to try again this weekend?



I'm off Saturday so yeah we do something then...  I do need to know what model will be so I can make sure I have it before hand.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 23, 2004)

If we stick to modules that don't require *.haks, I don't think you need the module, except on the host (I popped into a couple of games that I didn't have the module for when I was experimenting last weekend).  That's why I was messing with Sunless Citadel -- it's pretty simple.

What time's good?  I've got plans for mid-day/early afternoon, but am good for AM or late afternoon/evening myself (CST).  Free tonight as well (slow night in the Rocket City).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

Well theirs no football, really no sports at all and the wife is working most of the day so I'm pretty much free minus madden 2004.  

And I've seen very little models that don't require a hak so I'm not sure about you don't need the model so give me a list and I'll work on it tonight after work.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 23, 2004)

3d Edition Adventure Series Sunless Citadel -- haks included, straight NWN (5 MB)

3d Edition Adventure Series Forge of Fury -- haks also included, NWN (7 MB)

NeMoren's Vault -- no haks required, straight NWN (0.83 MB)

While I'm familiar with the first two from PnP (and I've played an earlier version of the Sunless Citadel NWN mod), I've never played NeMoren's Vault, though I hear it's good, at least in PnP.

How about this: I'll try to host tomorrow at 1800 CST (1600 PST, 1900 EST) using the NeMoren's Vault module.  To prevent last weekend's fiasco, I'll sign on here an ENWorld and post my server IP so people can use the "direct connect" feature -- and I'll pop over her periodically if folks aren't getting in, and we can descend on another server.

Unless someone else has a reliable server, etc, since I'm still new to this whole MP thing.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I will be available to run a server earlier in the day.. since I'm taking the wife out for a date in the evening.. I'll also post.. I plan to run the 3e Adventure Series mods, which you linked to above so anyone in the guid should download those modules and haks to play on either server..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Level 1 characters?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

What time?  If it's before 1200 CST, I'd love to pop in.

Edit: Level 1's the plan for NMV (plus it doesn't require a DM, so all can play!)


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

I was thinking 1st level... and since it's my first attempt at DMing a mod I choose one I know from PNP as well...

Target time being Noon EST so 11 central? I work until 2 am EST so it's hard for me to be ready earlier than that. I could delay it if there is interrest, but I would have to end everything by about 4pm EST.

We should send a notification to the ENWorld guild members via the Bioware site also.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

I can do 11 central!  I'll be there, 1st level char in hand (so to speak).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

9 AM PST I should be good to go on that.  Though my barbarian Dragon Disciple will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I can do 11 central!  I'll be there, 1st level char in hand (so to speak).



They’re either pre-made on the server or one must make them then.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Too easy; I've got a 1st level char concept I've wanted to play for a while (I got to use him briefly as an NPC IMC, but he got killed off before I could enjoy him).  

I'll name him Olgar so everyone knows it's me


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes i am planning on running server vault to keep everyone legal 

However item level restrictions will be off since that's a video game thing.. who cares if a 1st level fighter has a +3 Flaming Ghosttouched Bastard Sword.. just means he can expect to be facing some really powerful enemies


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Too easy; I've got a 1st level char concept I've wanted to play for a while.



True enough but I wanted to warn you anyways. 



			
				Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I'll name him Olgar so everyone knows it's me



I shall be a member of the Shatterstone clan.  First name is still under consideration.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

How's the server vault work?  You start MP, "Join an Internet Game", and then go to char creation?  Or are there characters already on the server to pick from?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, Saturday afternoon is bad for me, going to Binghamton for a birthday, won't be back until Sunday.  Unfortunately, this also means Saturday morning is bad for me, since I have to do stuff then that I would have done over the course of the weekend.  Sorry.    Hopefully next time?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Hopefully next time?




You betcha!

Edit: Posted a brief announcement for both games at the NWN Guild.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> How's the server vault work?  You start MP, "Join an Internet Game", and then go to char creation?  Or are there characters already on the server to pick from?



I do believe it's based upon what the server has loaded. 

Light, you know it boss, have fun!


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> How's the server vault work?  You start MP, "Join an Internet Game", and then go to char creation?  Or are there characters already on the server to pick from?




  No, server vault storage means your character is stored on the server that runs the game, not on your computer. You make the character when you first join the server.  This means you can't take that character and run him in other NWN stuff, helps prevent cheating, ect. But I belive only you have access to that character, so no one else can mess with that character as well.
 I should be good to play the Vault module, I'll be out of work by then. I'll bring in a dwarf fighter. 
 Only the person hosting has to have the module in they're NWN module folder, but everyone has to have the Haks if there are any. I'm not sure about the Sunless Citadel or Forge of Fury though, I have those  NWN versions, and when I downloaded them, I did not have to put a Hak file in anyplace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

KenM, yeah that makes more sense.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds good...I should be able to make it.  

The module says 4 characters...are more allowed?  If only 4 can play, then I'll bow out...

KenM is bringing in a dwarven fighter
Olgar?
Shatterstone?
LrdApoc?

I'm comfortable playing most classes so I can see what everyone else wants to play and 'fill in the gap'.  

LW


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

I've never done anything other than a warrior class so I might do a rogue or cleric but I will be human, I love that extra feat.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the number of players depends on the person running the server, he can set how many players can be on. Also, whoever is running the server might want to consider putting a password on it so we don't get some a$$ with a level 40 uber character coming in and PK'ing us. 
 As for the module being for a certin number of players, it depends on how the module maker made it. There are alot of varibles you can play around with when you make the module. You can set the encounters to spawn, and it can spawn something that is easy-to-hard for whatever character triggered the spawn, as determined by the module maker. Or you can have "static" encounters that are what they are no matter how powerful the character is going though. 
  I would also like to know if we are all going to be players or if someone is going to DM? 

 1000 posts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I would also like to know if we are all going to be players or if someone is going to DM?



I've Never done it, but doesn't the server guy have to DM also? :stupid look:



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> 1000 posts



Congratulations man!  Way cool, that's the secound one I've seen today. 




The way I'm going I might make 2,500 tonight.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 24, 2004)

Wish I could help answer some of the questions, but my experience has been solely of the online multiplayer dedicated server variety...

Olgar mentions in a post above the NeMoren's Vault doesn't require a DM, so we could all play in that module I'm guessing.

The password protection idea seems like a great idea for exactly the reason KenM stated!  

Whoever is running the server could PM our NWN accounts with the password.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay.. to clear some items up..

I plan on DMing this one.. if nothing else but as an experiment with live players. The mod will run itself without one but If we have more than 4 players I can augment the encounters as GM. I will not be playing though as a character.

Also the version linked above does have a hak with it.. and that's the version I plan on running.. easy enough to download, unzip and move the files over. The module itself is NWN basic so no Prestige Classes, etc..

I will post here when I bring the server up and I will be Password Protecting it..

No, the guy running the server does not have to DM.. he just runs the server process from his PC. In fact i will be running the dedicated Server and then also running the DM Client from my PC... that way if I have to quit for any reason as DM I can leave the server up and running..

Server Vault is a great way to prevent cheating and leveling.. and it also allows for concistency among a group of players.. they will adventure together and as long as the server is the same they can maintain advancement. I'd love to think this would evolve into unscripted mods in the future that we have a few trained DMs to run. I've considered taking the DM classes over at NWConnections, but life gets in the way too often.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the answers.   I have the modules queued up for download as I type this.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

Shatterstone, you should not need to have the modules downloaded unless you plan on hosting.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay.. server is up early..

EnWorld Guild-Sunless Citidel is the name, listed under Story
Password is ericnoah.

I have it set for 1-7 players levels 1-4 right now. I will be DMing it so if we get more than 4 I can keep the game interesting for you all.

Note: This is the first time we've done this so it may not go smoothly, just keep an open mind and a good sense of humor about you and it'll all work out

Once again here is the link to download the module.. only needed because of the .hak file.

http://nwn.stratics.com/content/databases/nwncontent/view/view_content.php?id=242


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

1122 CST, DM & I are up 'n runnin (minus a little tavern accident]

If having trouble getting in, use "direct connect' to IP 65.60.215.215:5121, using the password.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

Any word on nemordian's (SP?) vault for tonight?


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

And so the first session comes to an end.. thanks to everyone who participated!

Feedback would be great for setting up the next session. Either post it here or on Bioware's site.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

Just finished part of Sunless Citadel -- fun!  Definitely a much better game in MP.

I'll still try NMV tonight; I'll post here when it's up & running, with an IP.

No complaints about the DM -- the latecomers missed some fun RP in the tavern (spoiled when I missed a right-click and whacked one of the locals).  It's cool to be able to use a module without a DM, so everyone can play -- though helpful to have the DM abilities.

I'd finish up that adventure at some point, and move on to FOrge of Fury (and Speaker, if it's done).


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 24, 2004)

That was ALOT of fun!  

Except when my connection dropped me..not once but twice!  I was able to reconnect the first time but my connection went out on me and couldn't reconnect the second time...sorry.

I think we had some good role-playing and LrdApoc did a great job as host!  

I will try to pop-in to NMV tonight if I have a chance...

Looking forward to next time for sure!  

Thanks,

LW

P.S. I was Talyrien


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

I had allot of fun...  I think I walked away with too much GP so if someone wants some let me know...

My only suggestion would be some bags of holding and or a belt of giant strength.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

How did Sunless Citadel go? How many players? Anyone DM? I'm also wondering if we are going to do the "only one party" option?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

We had four players most of the time I'm uncertain rather or not we had a DM.  I'm uncertain how to tell.  The game went well enough it was very hard to stay alive at times, ambushes just appearing after you walked past them crazy stuff like that, but basically after we made it to second level it got better and we didn't have an TPK.

I think I got respawned four or five times.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay.. there was a DM.. Me.. I was RPing all the locals, and I also arranged for some of the ambushes.. they happened because of the spawn system in the game.. creatures just sorta pop up our of nothing. Had I not been an NPC in the party I could have made them a little less obvious, but I'm still learning my way around the interface.

Poor Sharona and Cassius.. I knew them well

We only had one party because we only had a few people and it allowed me to keep track of them.. the whole concept that makes this a better thing than your standard Diablo hackfest.

The TPKs were actually accident.. the VERY EASY-Humanoid encounter spawns HOBGOBLIN HEROES! CL 3 or 4... insane. Next time out I will customize some drop in. 

I assumed the role of Kozan for the game as an NPC to keep the RPing going... nothing like a lawful good cleric of Pelor to keep people honest.

I have Forge ready to go... so we can continue. Speaker is not done yet as far as I know..


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll be getting a new computer in the next couple of weeks, and I'm planning on picking up NWN...so maybe I'll join into this is it keeps going.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

AMG we would love to have you. 

Lrd, you did a good job if you ask me.   I'm rather surprised to find out you where both DMing and Playing. (Even as an NPC)  One thing about the model that I really haven't seen else where was how different some of the weapons looked.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

One other thing, for those that have Hordes of Underdark, you can customize your characters backround, put in what you want. Other players will see what you write when they examine you, so you can put in some stuff that will help with roleplaying.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 24, 2004)

NMV is up and running.  I don't have experience with the DM client, so I'm going to try running it without the DM.  ( I couldn't match LrdApoc on the first take in any case -- great job!)

In case it isn't visible (server -- EN World, type - Story, module: NeMoren's Vault, password: ericnoah), the IP address is:

63.162.215.2:5121

Hopefully using "Join Internet Game" and "Direct Connect" with that IP and password ericnoah will get you there.


----------



## KenM (Jan 24, 2004)

I tryed to connect with direct connect, said server timed out. I tryed to see server listed under the story servers and it was not listed there.   I'll try again in a few.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, phooey.  I'm not running a firewall, and I'm using a generic ISP, so I don't think that's it.

The NWN site shows me logged on and playing, with the IP I posted.  I'll keep it up another 1/2 hour or so just in case.  I don' t know enough about how the system works to troubleshoot it.


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

Olgar, the only other thing I can think of is that you don't have the current version of NWN, it should be 1.61. If you have a different version then other people, the server won't show up. I ran into this problem when I tryed to run a game for a friend of mine on my system. He never updated his copy of NWN, so my game never showed up on the server list when he tryed to join.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Nope, updated to 1.61, with SoU and HotU installed.


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

Should be good to go now. I'll try again in a few, thanks.

   EDIT: still nothing, have other players been able to join?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

No one's made it in (I'm not sure if others are trying).  I'm going to go ahead and shut it down, now.  I'm not sure what the deal is, but my apologies.  

Guess we'll have to rely on LrdApoc and others to host for the time being -- the tech support forums at Bioware's site were singularly unhelpful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Should be good to go now. I'll try again in a few, thanks.
> 
> EDIT: still nothing, have other players been able to join?



I tried briefly, though I don't have the time to play as of right now, for troubleshooting and I couldn't get in either...  (Timeout not found etc) Shiverstone was able to play in our other games so this is very weird.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Did anyone see the IP listed at the Bioware site?

(Hawkstrike6 is the nick there)

Just curious -- I've shut it down, now.  Sorry, guys.


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

I was going by the IP you listed here. We tried, hopefully better luck next time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I was going by the IP you listed here. We tried, hopefully better luck next time.



ditto on the IP and on the luck.


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

Dumb question Olgar. I assume you had the "post game to internet" box checked under advanced options when you set up server? I'm just trying to cover all bases and figure out what happened.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep, had that checked.

I could go to the Bioware site and pull down my IP, and it showed the game playing there.

Unfortunately, I'm traveling right now; were I at home, I could use my desktop to troubleshoot.

It's probably something simple.  Does the host have to use the DM client?  I wasn't  -- maybe I should have?


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

No, the host does not have to use the DM client. I can't think of what it is. But like you said, its probibly something simple.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe my internet security settings (ie, the ones you set in Windows; the firewall was off)?  I'm usually set to medium-high, which blocks some sites and cookies -- I hadn't thought about that until just now, but that might be preventing access.  I didn't have a problem playing earlier in the day, though.


----------



## KenM (Jan 25, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Maybe my internet security settings (ie, the ones you set in Windows; the firewall was off)?  I'm usually set to medium-high, which blocks some sites and cookies -- I hadn't thought about that until just now, but that might be preventing access.  I didn't have a problem playing earlier in the day, though.




  That might be why you had trouble hosting. You could go onto another server and play, but your settings were so high no one else could come in on yours.


----------



## Ochobee (Jan 29, 2004)

I know that Lazybones mentioned it earlier, but NeverwinterConnections is really a great site to use for setting games like this one up. Keeps all of the information about things like IP address and password all in one place, and allows you to schedule things in advance (if need be). The emphasis of the site is on DM-run games featuring  single parties, but you will find a little bit of everything there. New games and campaigns get scheduled daily.

The community there is also quite adept at not only role playing in general, but specifically to NWN. We're a pretty friendly bunch and always on the lookout for new players to join in on the fun. It's the closest thing to PnP I've found in online gaming...

Sorry for the threadjack.

http://www.neverwinterconnections.com


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 29, 2004)

Not a hijack at all.. great info.. but we're gathering to play in games together.. as a guild. While I'm open to DMing open games I like the fact I can rely on a certain level of knowledge in the players from here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

The thing I would be most interested in is finding away to transfer are guild characters around.  

I like my smite happy paladin and I will fill lost not being able to play him when LrdApoc doesn't host.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Heh ... I like "Ogar", too ... though I'd like to get his "l" back .

So when do we continue Sunless Citadel and/or start Forge of Fury?


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 29, 2004)

Well this week is bad for me.. we're doing some heavy lifting at work, and next week I am running my monthly LAN party, but I could do two weeks with no problem.

If you can wait that long


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 29, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Well this week is bad for me.. we're doing some heavy lifting at work, and next week I am running my monthly LAN party, but I could do two weeks with no problem.




Just name the time & I'll try to make it!


----------



## KenM (Jan 29, 2004)

I won't be able to play this weekend, next weekend would be better.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

This week their is a small chance I'll be off this Saturday and if not it's 7 AM - 7 PM PST.

Sunday is the Superbowl.

Next week I work both Saturday and Sunday...  Small chances I'll be off either day.


----------



## eliandi (Jan 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The thing I would be most interested in is finding away to transfer are guild characters around.




On the server is the server vault.   Inside it are directories for all the players, and inside those are .bic files for all the PCs.   You can get those emailed from server to server.

Alternatively, you can make a copy of your server character on your local drive by clicking on "save Character" while in-game on the server.   You can either use that file on a server that allows local characters, or email it to your new server host.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 29, 2004)

Heya, I thought I'd check in and just say I'm available for a game pretty much any time this week or next, except the weekend of the 7th.   My birthday's the 3rd (I'll be 24) and I'm heading down to Binghamton to see my friends and my girlfriend.

I'm also getting a few ideas together in my head for actually making a module specifically for multiplayer with some sort of storyline.  I haven't made anything in the toolset yet, but I would like to include some of the content from the vault.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, now that I've got a new computer, I can play. I'm pretty much free this weekend, though I usually have a Sunday game we couldn't manage one this week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

AMG have I seen your guild request yet?


----------



## SeymourGull (Jan 30, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Not a hijack at all.. great info.. but we're gathering to play in games together.. as a guild. While I'm open to DMing open games I like the fact I can rely on a certain level of knowledge in the players from here.




Greets -- just fyi many games at NWC are invite-only -- that is, not at all open -- the dm (or dm's) set it up as that kind of game if they want, and if it's invite-only, dm's choose all the players, invite them, and no one else gets to join in.

Of course there are the open games there too, and then somewhere in between there's the application games.  I've found so far there the app games are WAY better than the open ones, and the invite-only ones have been the best by far.  Kind of for the reasons it sounds like you want to stick with your guild -- you can have some idea the people you're going to game with are, well, those you'd *want* to game with -- whether just because familiar, or because similar style/approach, or whatever.

Hope y'all try it out even if only to stick with your long-time familiar group, as a tool useful to your guild for doing that....  (of course ulterior motive here is that if you use that tool you'll be that many more hanging around NWC who already have the kind of approach it takes to make NWN games really rock.... and later on down the road some of you may want to branch out into other games -- but if not, so what, you got good use out of the features there).

Heheh now maybe you're *really* going to think "Attack of the NWC-ite pod-people, run!!!!"  Heheh, well, running's always an option.... Muahaha....  A good hunt is always entertaining..... &^$


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG have I seen your guild request yet?



 It should be requested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It should be requested.



Done and welcome aboard.


----------

